# Sanitation in History



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The Plague of 251
(As archaeologists excavated the site earlier this month, they found remnants of bodies covered in a *thick layer of lime*. The lime was significant, as it was used in the ancient world as a form of disinfectant to prevent contamination.)
Emergency preparedness as not just food, water, shelter is also spiritual, clothing, financial, mental, physical, medical, fuel, communications and one very important expect, Sanitation. 
Whether you live in the city or country you will need sanitation, we have many options is just a matter of been prepared, the primary idea is too disposed of waste matter in a clean and sanitary way to prevent a plague. Lining your toilet with a bio-degradable, compostable bag is a good idea Chlorinated lime or bleach on hand to chemically and safely break down the waste matter. (Note: Powdered, chlorinated lime is available at building supply stores and it can be used dry. Be sure to get chlorinated lime and not quick lime, which is highly alkaline and corrosive.). Every single time a person uses the toilet, some type of disinfectant should be sprinkled on top. It can be chlorinated lime, bleach, or even some other household disinfectants such as Pine sol, Lysol Cleaner, Arm & Hammer cleaners, plain baking soda, laundry detergent, etc.I always have a bottle of RV holding tank treatment on hand for my portable toilet. In my opinion, you can never have too much toilet paper, especially for emergency sanitation. A container of cat litter is also a good idea or saw dust, a few heavy duty trash bags will help with the carrying to a proper site or for burial the bio-bags will work fine. The idea is to be plague free under any emergency conditions once our facilities fail.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/got-poop-11105/


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Disposing of waste is important, yes. But if potable water is limited, you don't want to be scrubbing dishes, glasses and utensils with it. It's best to have a big supply of disposable tableware since it's cheap and doesn't take up a lot of space.

For anyone who has read Selco's comments on the SHTF situation he found himself in, clean plates and utensils and trash bags were among the most important things they had.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

ReadyToGo said: "In my opinion, you can never have too much toilet paper"

A prepper after my own heart, or other body part. I have camped and lived rough before, leaves, newspapers, phone books... Unfortunately never a Sears catalog! Yes, all will work. But, the first time you have a roll of 'therapeutic paper' wipe your behind, you will stock it up. It isn't getting any cheaper so you are saving money also! As far as dealing with the waste, in all but a city environment, two sticks lashed between two trees with a hole dug below had worked for a long, long time. Keep a poncho and the throne seat by the door for inclement weather. For midnight or nasty storms, a 'chamber pot' was the solution.

bkt posted: "Disposing of waste is important, yes. But if potable water is limited, you don't want to be scrubbing dishes, glasses and utensils with it. It's best to have a big supply of disposable tableware since it's cheap and doesn't take up a lot of space.

For anyone who has read Selco's comments on the SHTF situation he found himself in, clean plates and utensils and trash bags were among the most important things they had."

Another of my early investments, along with sandwich, quart and gallon zip-lock bags, plastic cups and plastic utensils. No need for the fancy, expensive 'coated' plates either. Use a real plate as a base and put the paper plate on it. If anything leaks on the regular plate, let the dog clean it off, put it up and you are ready to go for the next meal.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I get it.
A Army field Latrane/trench that you cover up to rot/compost.
Move over 36 inches & start again.
You could not do this with 100 persons, 10 or so should not be a problem.
Unless you are the one digging the trench & covering it up.
Use soil or sawdust to cover each days layer.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

bkt said:


> Disposing of waste is important, yes. But if potable water is limited, you don't want to be scrubbing dishes, glasses and utensils with it. It's best to have a big supply of disposable tableware since it's cheap and doesn't take up a lot of space.
> 
> For anyone who has read Selco's comments on the SHTF situation he found himself in, clean plates and utensils and trash bags were among the most important things they had.


We have these:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/bakers-chefs-paper-plates-600-ct/126087.ip?navAction=push


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Gotta love paper products! You can store them in the attic or other places where you can't store many other preps but have plenty of room. :2thumb:


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

TP is great as long as you have a back up plan for when that runs out.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Another alarmist on board.
Where will the Plague come from. Look at all the disasters in the last 100 years. All occurred without a plague.
If no one is infected nothing can occur or be spread
I have been a disaster specialist since 1978 and a disaster preparedness instructor since 1980.I have also taught preparedness classes for the American Red Cross.
I have never heard of any plague being spread from people's sewage.
Many people use nothing more than a five gallon bucket with a lid and a plastic trash bag. Disposal is either in a hole in the ground or the city trash pick up depending on the type and severity of the disaster.
I will agree that there is no such thing as too much toilet paper.
Over the years I have learned that toilet paper is the first prepper supply to be deleted.
One enterprising man showed up in the wake of Hurricane Katrina with a large supply of toilet paper and was selling it for $25.00 a roll with no difficulty in obtaining customers.
I have a five gallon bucket with a lid and trash bags, two porta potties with trash bags and a potty chair that is used by handicapped people. I also have a stash of the collection bags designed or the potty chair.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Enchant18 said:


> TP is great as long as you have a back up plan for when that runs out.


Phone books are easy to store and work well in a pinch.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

jebrown said:


> Another alarmist on board.
> 
> Where will the Plague come from. Look at all the disasters in the last 100 years. All occurred without a plague.
> 
> ...


Cholera would be a big concern along with parasites, CDIF, Hep A, etc.

In a long term event where sanitation is limited and people are packed together in small spaces without adequate ventilation and medical care, we will see a resurgence in diseases that we haven't seen in the US in a long time. My guess is that the two big ones will be cholera and tuberculosis. A plague however is a different story.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Again, how will there be TB or a plague without some one infected. Long term or short term if there is no infection then there us no plague or any other out break. Where will the cholera and parasites come from? OOppps sorry I forgot, they will show up on the Magical Mystery Tour driven by the Doomsayers
\ has been substantiated through history. The plagues of the past came from fleas not a disaster although the plague caused a disaster. Plagues etc. just don't magically show up because of a disaster. There has to be a contamination source. If there is one it will happen disaster or no disaster.
During Hurricane Katrina, people were panicking over all the dead bodies that were lying in the streets. They were convinced that with the dead hundred of thousands of people would get infected and hundreds of thousands of people were doomed to die.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

jebrown said:


> Again, how will there be TB or a plague without some one infected. Long term or short term if there is no infection then there us no plague or any other out break. Where will the cholera and parasites come from? OOppps sorry I forgot, they will show up on the Magical Mystery Tour driven by the Doomsayers
> \ has been substantiated through history. The plagues of the past came from fleas not a disaster although the plague caused a disaster. Plagues etc. just don't magically show up because of a disaster. There has to be a contamination source. If there is one it will happen disaster or no disaster.
> During Hurricane Katrina, people were panicking over all the dead bodies that were lying in the streets. They were convinced that with the dead hundred of thousands of people would get infected and hundreds of thousands of people were doomed to die.


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...urishment-every-year/articleshow/37536678.cms


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

jebrown said:


> Again, how will there be TB or a plague without some one infected.


Maybe one of the tens of thousands of illegal alien youths invited by Obama and greeted by Pelosi in recent days might be carrying some nasty stuff? It's just a thought.

To dismiss out of hand the possibility of an event is akin to saying "that could never happen here" and that, in my humble opinion, is extremely short-sighted. Anything can happen anywhere under the right circumstances and no one can predict the circumstances all the time.

Should we prepare specifically for the plague? No, of course not. We should prepare for ANY situation as best we can. The more you prepare, the more you tend to cover.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We have to remember that many of us here may lived in a city ,condos , no land to speak off so the situation and preparations will be totally different from those who have a back yard or plenty of land. You can dig a latrine in your property maybe you have one already, setting up a emergency outdoor toilet is easy even a composing one but in the city you will have problems with sanitation and yet all anybody has to do is get the right stuff before shtf, trash bags, bug spray ,bleach wipes ,no rinse soap(http://www.amazon.com/No-Rinse-Body-Wash-bottle/dp/B00029PB1W) great for no water moments especially if you have young ones at home, any pet store sell pet bedding, great for bucket toilets just like cat litter or Home Depot may give you saw dust ,disposable eating utensils/plates don`t take too much room, expecting mothers should have a good supply of pampers, during Hurricane Andrew in Miami I witness fighting in stores for them. Cooking can created problems during shtf moments, lack of water, which is why I try to canned complete meals in a jars; stews, soups, chili, vegetables, so I can heat the meals in one pot of water and one pot only, disposable plates/utensils and I`m readytogo , pure common sense folks can get us out of trouble. 
Vinegar and sanitation.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegar


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree rural compared to urban is completely different. I have never lived in an urban environment, so really do not know. I have visited NYC twice, whatever 72nd and 2nd means, that is where I was. I think it is "lower Manhattan". Dirty water hot dogs, Italian ice and being able to buy a 'slice' at 3:am were the high points. The urine smell, tons of folks and lots of noise were what I remember most. My brother, whom I went to visit, loved it!!! He HATED my rural place in NE PA when he came to visit. The 'nasty smell' (steep hemlock covered valley that the creek flowed through behind the house) noise (crickets and frogs), and nothing to do!!!

We will all have different ways to deal with 'waste' if something happens. No offense to those who like urban living, but I prefer digging a hole to bagging it and putting it on the street. Point being that I think he would adjust more to having garbage/waste pile up in the streets than I would. He would have more trouble dropping his pants OUTSIDE LIKE AN ANIMAL to 'go'.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been read more than a few stories coming out of Detroit ...

A lot of people (about half the population) has had their water cut off because they're not paying for it, either because they refuse to or because they can't. ~ From the link ... 

(IMO) They would be a target rich environment for a lot of health problems.

http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2014/06/30/detroit_forced_to_turn_off_water_for_nonpayment

Rush just happened to be the first link that came up ...lol


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jebrown said:


> Again, how will there be TB or a plague without some one infected. Long term or short term if there is no infection then there us no plague or any other out break. Where will the cholera and parasites come from? OOppps sorry I forgot, they will show up on the Magical Mystery Tour driven by the Doomsayers
> \ has been substantiated through history. The plagues of the past came from fleas not a disaster although the plague caused a disaster. Plagues etc. just don't magically show up because of a disaster. There has to be a contamination source. If there is one it will happen disaster or no disaster.
> During Hurricane Katrina, people were panicking over all the dead bodies that were lying in the streets. They were convinced that with the dead hundred of thousands of people would get infected and hundreds of thousands of people were doomed to die.


Actually according to the CDC in 2012 there were 9,945 cases of TB in the USA, so just under 10,000 when life is pretty much as normal as it has been for the last 20-30 years right? Do you think that gets "better" when there's something going horribly wrong? storms, grid down, SHTF, who knows??

They also said that while in the US multi drug resistant TB is on the decline, outside our borders it's a big problem. (we get millions of illegal aliens remember?)



> Since 1997, the percentage of U.S.-born patients with MDR TB has remained below 1.0%. However, of the total number of reported primary MDR TB cases, the proportion occurring in foreign-born persons increased from 25.3% (103 of 407) in 1993 to 86.1% (62 of 72) in 2012.


http://www.cdc.gov/tb/publications/factsheets/statistics/TBTrends.htm

According to WHO, there's a problem with drug resistant TB



> Anti-tuberculosis (TB) drug resistance is a major public health problem that threatens progress made in TB care and control worldwide. Drug resistance arises due to improper use of antibiotics in chemotherapy of drug-susceptible TB patients. This improper use is a result of a number of actions including, administration of improper treatment regimens and failure to ensure that patients complete the whole course of treatment. Essentially, drug resistance arises in areas with weak TB control programmes. A patient who develops active disease with a drug-resistant TB strain can transmit this form of TB to other individuals.


The CDC has this to say about Pertusis (whooping cough):


> In 2012, 48,277 cases of pertussis (whooping cough) were reported in the U.S., but many more go undiagnosed and unreported. This is the most number of cases reported in the U.S. since 1955 when 62,786 cases were reported.


I've had whooping cough, and I can tell you that it's bad juju! with one cough, I broke 2 ribs and cracked 2 more. it's infectious and it's really bad to get.

http://www.cdc.gov/pertussis/fast-facts.html

That's just two diseases, you might want to reconsider what the chances are that these will be a problem should there be a national or global problem, regardless of the cause.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

All about what might happen.
I never said TB was not possible just not likely.
The CDC, FEMA, USDA, WHO, State and County health departments always over state conditions. That helps them with ensuring their operating budgets.
Like I said, there were all kinds of alarms sounded during Hurricane Katrina none of them came about.
I do not listen to alarmists and doomsayers regardless of how many alphabets they have behind their name or what drug company or government agency they work for.
After 36 years I have seen more than my share of government and corporate lies and half truths
It is too bad that you cannot see through their misleading information.
Back in the 1980's the CDC made predictions of how many Americans would be infected wit HIV/AIDS. At the end of their ten year time frame the numbers were under 1% of their predictions a6cording to their own final figures.
I am 63 years old and I remember the alarmists and doomsayers back in the mid to late 1950's insisting that all families build and stock Nuclear Bomb Shelters as it was not going to be too much longer 
until Russia bombed us with a Nuclear Bomb. They even had most every one driving around with their headlights on for two days so that you would be able to see after the bomb hit.
So I always view government information with skepticism


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

jebrown said:


> So I always view government information with skepticism


That is where doing your own research comes in handy ...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jebrown said:


> All about what might happen.
> I never said TB was not possible just not likely.
> The CDC, FEMA, USDA, WHO, State and County health departments always over state conditions. That helps them with ensuring their operating budgets.
> Like I said, there were all kinds of alarms sounded during Hurricane Katrina none of them came about.
> ...


No, that's not what you said.

What you said was:



jebrown said:


> Again, how will there be TB or a plague without some one infected. Long term or short term if there is no infection then there us no plague or any other out break. Where will the cholera and parasites come from? OOppps sorry I forgot, they will show up on the Magical Mystery Tour driven by the Doomsayers


What you said was that it can't happen without patient zero... unfortunately there are plenty of sick people already here.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

jebrown said:


> So I always view government information with skepticism


That's very smart. Government loves to spread FUD* whenever it wants to advance an agenda.

* Fear, uncertainty & doubt


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Grasping at straws to prove a lame point. Yes they are here but the way you talk that they will automatically infect people just because of a disaster. How many are walking around in public as to how many are hospitalized.
Experience has shown that the believers in alarmists and doomsayers mistakenly think they are prepared for a disaster are some of the scared ones who are some of the first to show up at public shelters
I do not believe anything government tells me. I was told that Agent Orange was harmless which I never thought to be true. Now My right leg is amputated below the knee from Agent Orange contamination from serving in Viet Nam The Department Veterans affairs has admitted my health problems which are several are all related to Agent Orange.. Now I do not put any belief in the government and their claims or statistics.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jebrown said:


> Grasping at straws to prove a lame point. Yes they are here but the way you talk that they will automatically infect people just because of a disaster. How many are walking around in public as to how many are hospitalized.
> Experience has shown that the believers in alarmists and doomsayers mistakenly think they are prepared for a disaster are some of the scared ones who are some of the first to show up at public shelters
> I do not believe anything government tells me. I was told that Agent Orange was harmless which I never thought to be true. Now My right leg is amputated below the knee from Agent Orange contamination from serving in Viet Nam The Department Veterans affairs has admitted my health problems which are several are all related to Agent Orange.. Now I do not put any belief in the government and their claims or statistics.


Actually, I'm not grasping at straws, I'm merely quoting you to prove that you're A. Wrong, and B. Backpeddling (poorly).

I understand you don't trust the .gov I get it, and I actually agree! However, you posting your afflictions really doesn't mean anything to me. While I do truly sympathize with anyone and everyone in your condition, why would I automatically assume just because you posted it here it must be true? kind of the same thing as you not trusting the .gov "because they said so", right?

So if I'm correct... you've moved from "the magical mystery bus" of never going to happen because it would require an infected patient to get here...

to now "yes they are here" and since you now agree they are here, but contend a disaster doesn't make them "worse" I submit that it does...

If there are problems from some "event" that overwhelms EMS, and if the event is so bad that it severely disrupts or destroys infrastructure like clean flowing water, gas and electricity and broadcasting news and updates... yeah... those people will be a much bigger problem because the safety net that we all have today will be gone.

No. they will not automatically infect people because of a disaster. They will automatically infect people, because THEY ARE HERE! Your entire position was that they dont currently exist and would have to get here to be a problem, now you're at least admitting they do exist and are here... why dont you join the rest of us that have ever gotten a contagious bug from someone else and admit "it happens" and then take that extra step to realize that in a disaster, what exists TODAY, does not get easier when the DISASTER is added on top of it.

that's all. pretty simple really.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

"Where will the Plague come from. Look at all the disasters in the last 100 years. All occurred without a plague." 

Um, not to be a party-pooper (yeah, couldn't resist using that), but I'm thinking the Spanish Flu Pandemic of 1918 may qualify as both a disaster and a plague? I'm also thinking that better sanitation practices (hand and surface washing comes to mind) may have mitigated that particular disaster a bit?

Would also like to gently suggest that we may want to dial back the intensity in this thread and adopt a more objective perspective...just sayin'.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm backpedaling you are wrong again. You said that with a disaster we will have TB and cholera indicating that just because we have a disaster there will be a Pandemic. Then you quote government statistics about the amount of quantity of bad things trying to save face.
1981 there was a large scale Influenza epidemic in Los Angeles. I worked nine straight 24 hour days treating and transporting Flu victims driving a Paramedic ambulance for Cole-Schafer Ambulance. 43% of workers across the board called in sick during a two week period, This did not include the sick and infected that went to work anyway. There are no statistics on how many of these people there were. I have dealt with two different flu outbreaks of a lesser degree in American Red Cross disaster shelters here in Oklahoma. So yes, I am very aware of Viral outbreaks. 
I have been a disaster worker since 1978 and a disaster educator for the American Red Cross I have worked in shelters bot as an administrator and as a mass care worker providing food for the residents. I also have extensive experience in damage assessment and providing assistance to families. I am on the local disaster preparedness committee and a member of the Local Emergency Planning Committee. My point is my opinions come from first hand experience not from sitting in front of a computer screen quoting statistics from someone who may or may not have sufficient knowledge if any in their writings Many writers have no background and those that do are book educated. Their experience is from a few days here and there as observers. I am sure I will recognize you in the shelter during the next disaster as you and your group will be the ones in the Hazardous Materials suits dripping with hand sanitizer.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jebrown said:


> I'm backpedaling you are wrong again. You said that with a disaster we will have TB and cholera indicating that just because we have a disaster there will be a Pandemic. Then you quote government statistics about the amount of quantity of bad things trying to save face.
> 1981 there was a large scale Influenza epidemic in Los Angeles. I worked nine straight 24 hour days treating and transporting Flu victims driving a Paramedic ambulance for Cole-Schafer Ambulance. 43% of workers across the board called in sick during a two week period, This did not include the sick and infected that went to work anyway. There are no statistics on how many of these people there were. I have dealt with two different flu outbreaks of a lesser degree in American Red Cross disaster shelters here in Oklahoma. So yes, I am very aware of Viral outbreaks.
> I have been a disaster worker since 1978 and a disaster educator for the American Red Cross I have worked in shelters bot as an administrator and as a mass care worker providing food for the residents. I also have extensive experience in damage assessment and providing assistance to families. I am on the local disaster preparedness committee and a member of the Local Emergency Planning Committee. My point is my opinions come from first hand experience not from sitting in front of a computer screen quoting statistics from someone who may or may not have sufficient knowledge if any in their writings Many writers have no background and those that do are book educated. Their experience is from a few days here and there as observers. I am sure I will recognize you in the shelter during the next disaster as you and your group will be the ones in the Hazardous Materials suits dripping with hand sanitizer.


Would you like to show me where in this thread I declared that there would be Cholera or TB because of a disaster? My first post to this thread was #18 where I showed the stats of diseases as they are currently reported.

I think you have me confused with someone else, actually I think you're confused about a lot of stuff...


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

party Pooper I couldn't resist the pun either.
As I said the pandemic caused the disaster. The disaster did not cause the pandemic as someone else has indicated.
The 1918 Pandemic a swine flu ran from Jan. 1918 to Dec. 1920
Public sanitation then is not like today. Many public drinking fountains had a community drinking cup tied to the fountain or faucet with a string and people would fill the cup, drink the water and let the cup fall back down with no washing in between users. People even watered their dogs from the same cup. I remember those cups up into the late 50's and early 60's
Restaurants seldom if ever enforced a hand washing policy for the servers or cooks through the same time period. It was not uncommon to see a restaurant worker with a bloody bandage handling food. Back then only Doctors wore gloves on their hands
These lax policies along with others help spread the 1918 Pandemic world wide
There is a fine line between cautious safety and paranoia. If you say anything to the paranoid person about there paranoid beliefs they get really defensiveand grasp at straws.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

well I hardly think that calling them alarmist or dismissing their concerns out of hand from some supposed moral or knowledgeable high ground is helpful.

Also, I remember one time where the disaster was the cause of the cholera outbreak. While Isaac didnt rain Cholera down on the people directly, the inept human response to aid those affected by the storm triggered it.

The UN sent peacekeepers from Nepal who were letting their feces runoff get into the water supply for the Haitians they were there to "help" after the massive tropical storm Isaac

http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/20120923/focus/focus8.html



> Although Nepal has endemic cholera, the UN did not test or treat the Nepalese peacekeepers for cholera prior to their deployment. In Haiti, they lived on a base with a haphazard and inadequate sewage system, and recklessly dumped all waste into an unfenced pit.
> 
> It was easily foreseeable that human feces containing cholera bacteria could contaminate a tributary, which runs just metres from the base into the Artibonite River, travelling downstream to infect the Haitian families who drink, bathe, play, and wash laundry in the river


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Somewhere back in the mudslinging.... It was mentioned that you should not trust what the government posts as fact. You should also not believe the doomsday sayers facts.

Well, I listen to them all.

I do refuse to support MSM TV by watching their shows. You will only hear/see the stories they want you to see. I also refuse to read MSM newspapers. All are biased and again, report on only stories they want you to know about. What I do is cruise the web. I can browse CNN or FOX or RT or Alex, or whatever site, and see the headlines and 'major breaking stories'. Reading about the same event on each one, it is like they are reporting on different events. Go back a few weeks later (if it is still 'news') and see how they report it now. Completely differently.

How does this relate to a pandemic? Read the same reports from different places and make your own conclusion. I have most often found that the one that keeps the story going longest and states they are right and everyone else is wrong, are not correct. The one that posts the most 'statistics' is almost always in the wrong on the issue. Just my observations.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Toilet Paper*

Toilet Paper is a luxury, not a necessity.

3/4 of the world uses water to clean their butts.

I am not storing 1000 rolls of TP or paying $25.00 per roll for it.

Ya'll better get ready to rough it a little or you won't make it.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I think a thousand of rolls of toilet paper is a bit much. I would rather have water to drink. I have sufficient toilet paper, wet wipes and hand sanitizer for my comfort. I quit roughing it when I quit backpacking. Don't really care how others clean their behind. I will continue with toilet paper.
To each their own


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Plagues around the world, today*

Whether you trust the government or not deadly diseases are at your door step we don`t have to have a shtf event to get an infection but in case of a shtf event the chances of one double, pure common sense will tell you that poor sanitation has been the cause of death in the world for generations, is ludicrous not to think so, the fact that we live in a country were government is on top of this very critical issue is a blessing I for once pay very close attention to government advisories on health issues after all is my life and the life of my close ones. On this CDC info you will notice that not too far from our shores the presence of deadly diseases, only a hop away, and not even during a shtf event.
Travel Health Notices, http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/notices
And lets not forget ourTechnology made plagues.
http://www.smashinglists.com/worst-nuclear-accidents-disasters-in-history/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jebrown said:


> I think a thousand of rolls of toilet paper is a bit much. Don't really care how others clean their behind. I will continue with toilet paper.


We had a thread on here a while back about how to use the cloth wipes and toss them in a bucket of bleach water... I may have to go search for it. They had a specific name that I can't remember ...


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

LincTex said:


> We had a thread on here a while back about how to use the cloth wipes and toss them in a bucket of bleach water... I may have to go search for it. They had a specific name that I can't remember ...


Mama cloth or family cloths are terms used in the cloth diapering community. Easy to make or find online premade. Most cloth diapering families use cloth wipes instead of disposable baby wipes for their little ones' bums.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to have to agree with JebBrown about pandemics and diseases. Everyone knows it is caused by witches casting spells and the alignment of the stars to the cell phone towers!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

VoorTrekker said:


> Everyone knows it is caused by witches casting spells


:hatsoff:

Thanks for the smile ...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Sanitation problems again*

Virus strikes hard in Haiti's crowded shantytowns
http://news.msn.com/in-depth/virus-strikes-hard-in-haitis-crowded-shantytowns


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Our church group helped a bunch of people to get sanitation kits*

Our church group just did a quantity/bulk order of sanitation kits, both toilet and clothes washing kits for a really good price.
We assembled the kits and had pick-up on Thursday night of this week.

I think there were about 250 kits all together.

A lot of people bought extras to give as gifts to family and friends for Christmas.
Good gifts.

We obtained two toilet kits and one clothes washing kit for ourselves, something I had been wanting to do for a while.


----------

